# Sewing Patches



## MagnumGrafX (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok I'm a newbie and sure this has been asked before. I'm trying to do a few patches & was wondering how to do it, they are going to be sew on. Just wondering how they get cut out & stuff like that. I was told you can get poly/twill material & sew on that & cut them out???? Any help appreciated...Thanks


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I am not sure exactly what type of patches you are looking to make. I know there are companies that make patches such as this company Custom Embroidered Patches from Clothing Labels 4U. But I think it really depends on what type of patch you are looking to use. Maybe you can give us more details, and we may be able to help more  And welcome to the forums.


----------



## MagnumGrafX (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanx I think I'll pass on making patches


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

We did a series on our blog on embroidering single patches. 

Embroidering Single Patches: Deciding on Size and Type EnMart Embroidery Talk
Embroidering Single Patches: The “How To” Post EnMart Embroidery Talk

The second post also has links to some helpful articles. 

EnMart also sells blank patches as well.


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

Hello!
I've made some patches by myself-it's really lot of work.
I screenprinted my patches -but embroided would look better
Then cut a shape with the scisors 
Iron the form-flex on,so it's not so thin,
iron the form flex under the shirt-so it doesn't wrinkles while sewing,
put some adhesive spray on the patch-so it stays in one place on the shirt,
and sew it on with thick zig-zag stitch with regular sewing machine.
Looks good-but too much work...
And it took me some time to find form-flex-I even posted a question about it:
Pellon that looks like a regular fabric

I still look for better way to make patches-or maybe I will go without them


----------

